# ROHM Triple XXX Dosing Advice



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Happy New Year!

So I'm currently about 8 weeks into Test E/Sust ~800mg/week cycle, with a decent 6 weeks of Dbol in there too.

Have had a **** fortnight or so of poor diet and training given Xmas and NY but ready to get back into it ASAP

I want to jump into the ROHM XXX's for a while, but I'm after people's opinions on when best to take them and how much.

I've heard people saying 1 x AM, 1 x PM is enough to produce results. Before training? Before Bed?

As a reminder, each tab is 40mg, 120 to the bottle - 10mg Dbol, 10mg Winny, 10mg Oxy/Anadrol and 10mg 'androgenic agent'.

Given these compounds, their half lives etc, can you please suggest when would be most recommended to take them?

I'm also contemplating 'topping up' with a blue heart or two each day, maybe pre training, and before bed (seems dbol works well when sleeping? and I don't have any issues sleeping).

Not worried about looking lean, just bulk. Can worry about that later on (or view my other thread here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/206813-moving-tren-one-rip-test-e-cycle-advice.html)

I have my PCT sorted, 120 x ROHM PCT tabs, and also about 45-60 days worth of Nolva and Clomid.

I have been running HCG ~1000mcg / week. and will continue to for the entire cycle.

Thanks for all your input guys!

I'm looking for @stone14 @ausbuilt @Hotdog147 ... cant think who else I've seen comment on these compounds.

Cheers,

Mattske


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes I'm impatient, Yes I should probably wait! I'm in one of those, fk it, get in there get involved moods!


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

iv used them 2 in am 2 in pm


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Apollo X said:


> iv used them 2 in am 2 in pm


Were you running anything else along with them? Good results, strength? Size?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

4 a day 2am/2pm would make a clean 30 days which would work, and would make an even split throughout the day easier for stable bloods.


----------



## Apollo X (Dec 30, 2012)

mattske said:


> Were you running anything else along with them? Good results, strength? Size?


there very good and no just used them on there own mate for 4 weeks. was impressed with the size i got in the 4 weeks, think i gained around 14lbs


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Apollo X said:


> there very good and no just used them on there own mate for 4 weeks. was impressed with the size i got in the 4 weeks, think i gained around 14lbs


Awesome! Cheers for the input mate


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

You're really mixing up your compounds on your fist cycle hey mate...

3 weeks into test e and dbol im seeing huge size/weight and strength gains... Don't think i'd consider adding anything else in this cycle.

Be interested to hear how you get on with the ROHM stuff though.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

no-way said:


> You're really mixing up your compounds on your fist cycle hey mate...
> 
> 3 weeks into test e and dbol im seeing huge size/weight and strength gains... Don't think i'd consider adding anything else in this cycle.
> 
> Be interested to hear how you get on with the ROHM stuff though.


Thanks mate, I know I am a bit... but if you have a look at my Newbie / Introduction - First Cycle post/log thing, you will see that I was in it for the experience, to see how stuff affects me, to experiment, try things. I definitely do get excited and want to try stuff.

I'm interested to see too - maybe you shouldn't read my other post this afternoon about asking whether or not I should start pinning all the tren I have


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

LMAO...

What gains have you had now you're 8 weeks in?


----------



## storeze (Nov 18, 2012)

seems a strange mix of compounds? but i suppose if you eat clean you will still get some hardening from the winstroll


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ran there old capsules 2 x a day got their new tabs here will run soon at 4 a day

Excellent product ,


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

no-way said:


> LMAO...
> 
> What gains have you had now you're 8 weeks in?


Went from 75kg before to 88kg, probably holding a bit of water due to the dbol but didn't look like much, was definitely bigger, a little tub around the tummy but i was eating everything in sight. Suits didn't fit. strength was well up all round.

However I ****ed up over Xmas and New years, went away, was only eating one meal a day, no training, got on the uncle dougs for NYE and when i jumped on the scales yesterday was back down to 82.5. Would have been seriously dehydrated, no food for 30 hrs plus so obviously running light but a bit of a difference.

Hoping to hit 90KG before the end  My goal was only to get to 85 but I smashed that at the half way point!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Seems ROHM aren't the only ones who use this mix, Fusion Pharma also seem to have a little magic pill with dbol+winny+oxy+milk thistle, 20mg of each.

Everyone says they see good things, even running them solo!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

no-way said:


> 3 weeks into test e and dbol im seeing huge size/weight and strength gains... Don't think i'd consider adding anything else in this cycle.


Do you have a log or something mate?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

mattske said:


> Seems ROHM aren't the only ones who use this mix, Fusion Pharma also seem to have a little magic pill with dbol+winny+oxy+milk thistle, 20mg of each.
> 
> Everyone says they see good things, even running them solo!


Would you run an AI with these or the xxx ?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe you would run ancillaries just the same as you would any other AAS mate, especially given the dbol which aromatises easily.

I'm running Adex 0.5mg EOD (or you could use letro) Or a SERM such as Nolva or Aromasin! Depends if / how badly you suffer from gyno effects.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mattske said:


> Hi Everyone, Happy New Year!
> 
> So I'm currently about 8 weeks into Test E/Sust ~800mg/week cycle, with a decent 6 weeks of Dbol in there too.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers for the response @ausbuilt much appreciated, repped!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

So, I have them already, sitting on my bedside table ready to be munched. I've paid my hard earned pennies for them, I may as well eat them? They're going to do something more than nothing, right? As well as a couple of dbols throughout the day..? Or should I just sell them to the new skinny kid at the gym?

Given the comment about IGF-1, if / when using IGF1-LR3, would it be best to be shot pre/post training, or before bed? Or with LR3 does it not matter as much?

Damn, once again marketing has sucked me in... Again, I'd like to make use of them considering I have them, could I do something like 2 day pharma, 1 day ROHM, 2 P, 1 R, etc.? Or once again, flick them to someone less knowledgeable and buy myself an icecream?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mattske said:


> So, I have them already, sitting on my bedside table ready to be munched. I've paid my hard earned pennies for them, I may as well eat them? They're going to do something more than nothing, right? As well as a couple of dbols throughout the day..? Or should I just sell them to the new skinny kid at the gym?
> 
> Given the comment about IGF-1, if / when using IGF1-LR3, would it be best to be shot pre/post training, or before bed? Or with LR3 does it not matter as much?
> 
> Damn, once again marketing has sucked me in... Again, I'd like to make use of them considering I have them, could I do something like 2 day pharma, 1 day ROHM, 2 P, 1 R, etc.? Or once again, flick them to someone less knowledgeable and buy myself an icecream?


don't worry, they ARE AAS, so you will get results- its just not an ideal mix, but it will work.

but if you can sell them to the skinny new kid, i would...

IGF-1- post workout and pre-bed is good (or you could use GHRH+GHRF pre bed, to release GH, which in turn releases IGF-1)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> don't worry, they ARE AAS, so you will get results- its just not an ideal mix, but it will work.
> 
> but if you can sell them to the skinny new kid, i would...
> 
> IGF-1- post workout and pre-bed is good (or you could use GHRH+GHRF pre bed, to release GH, which in turn releases IGF-1)


I *am* the skinny new kid.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mattske said:


> I *am* the skinny new kid.


you're on 800mg/week test; throw in the ROHM XXX at any dose you like- won't make a difference to results over the 800mg/week test..

however, it doesn't hurt take 2pills am/pm while they last.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> you're on 800mg/week test; throw in the ROHM XXX at any dose you like- won't make a difference to results over the 800mg/week test..
> 
> however, it doesn't hurt take 2pills am/pm while they last.


Thanks mate, will take it into consideration.


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Any other feedback on these guys?wat were gains like?lean or water?


----------

